# Bowhunters of Utah Annual Convention



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

O yea im looking forward to this. I can't wait.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What are all the rules of the pop-up 3D shoot? I have never shot one of thse but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> What are all the rules of the pop-up 3D shoot? I have never shot one of thse but it sounds interesting.


It's a hoot, and not nearly as easy as it looks...at least not for me.

5 shooters take the line with five arrows in a set. A full round includes 2 sets, or ten shots. First round is a qualifier to seed you in the brackets, followed by competition rounds.

The system randomly selects 5 3D targets from the field and stands them up one at a time. If I remember right (and I probably don't) the targets stay up for 5 seconds in the first round, then 3 seconds in the 2nd round. Scoring is 12/10/8. I think I got it right. Maybe swbuckmaster will straighten me out - he's the master.

Here's a little video from last year, although this year's shoot will be indoors.

[youtube:1dw4w81h]http://www.youtube.com/v/3ZYb3A--dhU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1[/youtube:1dw4w81h]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks fun. I saw ol' SWbuckmaster. I was going to shoot that last year. Friday night, I couldn't make it and then Saturday was the highest winds to ever hit Utah so I decided against it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Looks fun. I saw ol' SWbuckmaster. I was going to shoot that last year. Friday night, I couldn't make it and then Saturday was the highest winds to ever hit Utah so I decided against it.


That was a good choice, those Mathews are only made for "fair weather" shooting/hunting. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

On the pop up shoot do you shoot one day to qualify and then shoot the other day for the comp ?


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

You can do it either way.
They usually start the qualifying scores the day before and the day off up till about 2 hrs before the shoot offs begin.
Then they work through a 32 single elimination bracket. It is a load of fun. From a viewers stand point it looks like there is all the time in the world. From a shooters stand point you just hope you have enough time to get an arrow into the target. 
Shooters don't always get an arrow off quick enough and take a 0 on targets. Come on down and shoot. I know I will be there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. Do they have comps both days or just the one ? Im going to go do it I just want to know what day I have to qualifying on and then the comp if I make it in.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

The competition part will be on Sat. Typically they will have practice and qualifying up till 2:00 or so. Then there is a 2 hr break to bracket everyone. Then they will start shooting off. All the slower speed shooters will shoot 1st then the advanced speed then the pro speed.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you guys need to give this style of shoots a try. They will get you more pumped up than a big muley buck!

I wish I was home so I could come and play. I am stuck in england in the rain and wont be back for three weeks. 

I think this country has 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad weather!


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Wish you were here Scott. The shoots just aren't the same without all my buds there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

good luck 3D4me the last one was a blast. 

I wish I was going to be there also. I have been practicing for this style of shoot every day for several weeks. I thought i was going to be home for it! I would have been peaking at the right time to possibly win it.

It is funny to go and shoot at any archery shop and see the look on someones face when I load my arrows as fast as I can, then shoot five arrows into a five spot as fast as I can. I can usually get all five off before they get one or two off.

Then we go and pull our arrows and they see all my arrows in the white with most in the x. The ones that don't know who I am always come up to me and say "I think you would be a better shooter if you would slow down", "take some time and aim", "you will develop target panic or you already have it" LOL I just say whats target panic? :mrgreen:


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks they will be getting off easy this year Scott. I had an Aunt pass away over the weekend and the funeral is Saturday. Right now I don't think there is anyway for me to make it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

3D4ME said:


> Looks they will be getting off easy this year Scott. I had an Aunt pass away over the weekend and the funeral is Saturday. Right now I don't think there is anyway for me to make it.


Sorry to hear about your aunt. Im hoping I can make it but right now it does not look liek I will bet there this year. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Good news. Looks like Humphries is going to run this later than normal so I will be able to make it after all. 
Here is a link for more information. See ya there.

http://humphriesarchery.blogspot.com/


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just to clarify, you can also shoot the system just for fun for $5. There'll be a separate 3D shoot for kids, (free and we've got bows for them to use). Lots of other great exhibits for fishing, waterfowl hunting, OHV demos and lots more. Come on out and bring the family!

Noon to 9:00 pm Friday
9:00 am to 9:00 pm Saturday


----------

